# Where to get Wiener!



## Rooigevaar (24/11/15)

Wiener Vape Co. E-liquids are available from the following vendors:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co
http://dynastyvapor.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co
http://vapexstacy.com/collections/weiner-vape-co
http://lungcandy.co.za/product-category/elixirs/wiener-vape-co/
www.facebook.com/WetWicks
www.vapelifevaporium.com
Vape Decadence/Ecigg Inn 27 Main Road, Doonside
www.foggit.co.za
Smugglers Cove Boardwalk Richards Bay
https://www.mystiquevape.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co
http://www.vapechem.com/collections/wiener-vape-co
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/search?q=wiener+vape+co
http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/WIENER-VAPE-3mg-30ml
https://www.facebook.com/foggasvapelounge/
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=wiener-vape-co
http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=87_104
https://www.facebook.com/h2vape/
http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/12/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/1/16)

Lung Candy is now on the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Lung Candy is now on the list!



Saw the Wieners there on Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/1/16)

Some great vendors now also stocking Wiener Vape Co. E-Liquid

www.facebook.com/WetWicks 
www.vapelifevaporium.com
Vape Decadence/Ecigg Inn 27 Main Road, Doonside
www.foggit.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (11/2/16)

Mystique Vape has Wieners
https://www.mystiquevape.co.za/collections/wiener-vape-co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/2/16)

Vapour Chemistry http://www.vapechem.com/collections/wiener-vape-co
and 
JJ's Emporium https://www.jjemporium.co.za/search?q=wiener+vape+co
Now also have Wieners running around thier shelves!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/2/16)

Wiener Vape Co. Now available from eCiggies.co.za where I got my first decent tank the Kanger Protank!
http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz/WIENER-VAPE-3mg-30ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/2/16)

@Mystique Vape is where I got mine from. Really great service 
Tried one bottle of Fetch the previous Saturday and was back this Saturday to Fetch another 4 bottles of this awesome sauce

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

@Rooigevaar, any chance of your juices being available in 100ml's soon?


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @Rooigevaar, any chance of your juices being available in 100ml's soon?


100ml is available directly from us at this stage. Unfortunately in plastic bottles until our Glass bottles arrive! 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/2/16)

Thanks @Rooigevaar! Hopefully our local vendors in JHB will stock it at some stage.


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/2/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks @Rooigevaar! Hopefully our local vendors in JHB will stock it at some stage.


Send me a mail info@wienervape.co.za and we can talk about shipping...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/3/16)

Wieners now bark at the staff of Foggas Vape Lounge at 44 Belvedere Road, Claremont, Cape Town. They have test tanks filled so go have a look!
https://www.facebook.com/foggasvapelounge/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/4/16)

Another Legendary Vendor now stocking Wiener Vape Co. 
Juicy Joe's trying to keep the Wieners from barking at 3 in the morning!
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=wiener-vape-co

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/4/16)

NoonClouds now stock Wiener Vape Co. I hear you can buy it all day long not just at noon 

http://noonclouds.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=87_104

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/5/16)

H2Vape Stocking Wiener Vape Co. on the corner of Northrand road and Trichardts street Boksburg in the News Cafe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/5/16)

The Wieners are now available in more places than ever!


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/5/16)

Wiener Vape Co. available in the Kloof area from Ohm My E-Cig!
http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/


----------



## Imotions (21/6/16)

is 100ml available in stores now? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/6/16)

Imotions said:


> is 100ml available in stores now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Some vendors do stock 100ml and I am sure if you ask your local vendor they will order it for you. If not then mail me at wienervape@gmail.com and I will make a plan to get you your 100ml Fix!


----------



## Imotions (21/6/16)

Good boy eish just does it ... any idea which vendors have it ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/6/16)

Imotions said:


> Good boy eish just does it ... any idea which vendors have it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Vape Club should have!


----------



## Imotions (21/6/16)

ahhhh and i just ordered from them yesterday a battery charger eish 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (21/6/16)

thanks though lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

